# Tang with ick



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What's the best way to treat this little guy? I'm planning to put him in a separate tank cause I can't treat the tank because of the corals.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

raise temp to 80 - 82ºF

and add salt but i did a salt bath though


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

he is talking about salt water fish. I still adding more salt is not going to help. 

Laurie, invest in a UV. I think that is the safest way. And if the tang has been in the main tank, you might want to add an uv in there asap.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

charles said:


> he is talking about salt water fish. I still adding more salt is not going to help.
> 
> Laurie, invest in a UV. I think that is the safest way. And if the tang has been in the main tank, you might want to add an uv in there asap.


Yes I have a UV sterilizer for this 33 gallon tank I just haven't got to setting it up yet as this is a new system I just set up about 2 weeks ago. I better get it going soon, I'm a big believer in there use, my 90 Gallon has had one in it since day 1. Thanks for your help Charles, Cheers Laurie :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

so iv had almost ever salt water parasight under the sun ich velvet flukes worms ( realy bad luck) 

heres my experance for ich if your fish are in the tank established they might get ich every so often butsalt watter ich alone cant kill a fish 
its some other stress or problem that kills it 

if your going to treat the best way to treat and probly the only two garuntied to work is copper or hypo salinity malicite can work to hit it hard and hit it fast dont mess around with garbage meds like prazipro or ich x


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Laurie, have you ever tried the tank transfer method? 15 days and its done.
However, you have to treat all the fish and then leave the display tank fish free for at least a month


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I got Tang in a 5 gallon with a small power head,airation and meds for a 4day treatment @82degrees. He's actually looking very good so far. 
Thanks everyone for the suggestions and comments.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If one fish in a tank has ick, they all have it. Maybe just in the gills where you cannot see it. 
They all need to be treated. 
What is this 4 day treatment? I have never heard of it. 
Usually 6-8 weeks of treatment/quarantine is needed. 
Marine Ich - Myths and Facts


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This Tang had like 6-8 spots near the tail and it almost looked like part of his body color, but I wasn't taking any chances and decided to give him a treatment, thus the 5 g tank and an ick cure treatment.
Been watching the rest of the tank and fish and to date everyone looks just fine, going to monitor for another week or so before getting overly excited, if after that everyone looks good the tang will go back into the 33g along with my UV hooked up.
Here's hoping.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

6-8 spots! That's it :lol:
I thought we are talking 600-800. That was when I do copper treatment


----------

